# Bracelet is a DISGRACE - Citizen Promaster Ray Mears BN0118-55e



## KeepsChanging

The metal bracelet on the new Ray Mears 300m Promaster BN0118-55e is the most PAINFUL, UNCOMFORTABLE thing I've ever had on my wrist. It has a sharp metal hinge that sticks up from the clasp and digs into the wrist. See pics attached. 

I have tried everything to make it fit. I tried it with extension open, extension closed - I even moved the bracelet links so the clasp went way over to the side, so that the upward curve of the hinge would follow the curve of my wrist, rather than SLICING into the vein below my wrist. But nothing works. 

What a complete disgrace. How can a company that has made tens of millions of watches for decades make such a basic, stupid mistake?

If you want to get a watch with a metal bracelet DO NOT GET THIS WATCH. Version without bracelet is BN0118-04E.

Other aspects:

- the watch does not wear small as some have reported. The huge numerals and wide metal casing make this watch wear big.

- the seconds hand hits the markers on chapter ring about 40% of the time on mine. I looked at another one in a shop and it was worse. Again, I am sure at this price point they can make sure it hits the markers. It is an ELECTRONIC WATCH. Raise the price by a hundred bucks if you really have to, whatever, just make it right because no one gets a watch like this and wants misalignment problems. If I want that, I'll get a cheap casio. 

- The Citizen logo at the top of dial looks misaligned - it isn't but it looks that way because the number 11 is so much closer than the number 1. 

- I don't need an essay on the dial telling me about the watch. Please remove the text - preferably all the text just leaving the Promaster logo. Eco-drive sounds silly. Titanium and 300m - I know, I know, I know...do I need to read it every day? Why clutter the dial?

- When sun shines on watch, you can see through the dial. I don't mind this but some may dislike it.

- legibility is awesome, accuracy is good, I don't mind the small date window which looks fine to me, lume is good, still legible after 9 hours in dark

- 300m water resistance, Saphire crystal, titanium monocoque, these are all AMAZING and obviously the selling points for this watch

Citizen please fire whoever aligned the seconds hand and whoever designed the bracelet should be shot.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Would another link in the bracelet make it too loose? Also I beg to differ that watch wears way small, I had the Royal Marines version and sold it because it looked like a child's watch on my 7.75 inch wrist. Think its due to the small dial. Agree the watch does have some nice specs, is a strap out of the question? IMHO if they made the watch 42mm and lug to lug 48 or 49 it would be perfect for me.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## sticky

Sounds like you and the watch don’t get on so you’re not prepared to cut it any slack. Some watches are just uncomfortable - I have several - and truth be told I can’t wait for the morning to roll round and I can strap something different on.


----------



## KeepsChanging

Well, I do love the watch, just not the bracelet. I just think it's unacceptable for a company with this much experience to make such a simple mistake with the bracelet. And while I'm at it, they should ALIGN THE SECONDS HAND PROPERLY. 

Don't get me started on Seiko misalignment - I have a diver from 1981 but all the modern ones I have bought I just returned...


----------



## llyr

Very sad that a big watch company like that would make this outrageous mistakes, you should have it checked out.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice review. Regarding the bracelet, may I ask your wrist size? And the poking bit aside, how do you like the micro-adjustment part? Thanks for the write up.  Wish the bracelet worked better for you!


----------



## Citizen V

Second hand alignment with dial markers isn't that simple, even for a quartz watch. It isn't simply a matter of someone not assembling it right.

Have you tried reversing the bracelet? Reversing how it's attached to the watch head? I've seen that help in some cases.


----------



## sticky

If the reversing thing doesn’t work out I’ve seen pics of someone taking a bit of the curl out of the pokey bit using a vice. I think I’d be too frightened to resort to that but if your watch verges on the unwearable then I suppose it’s worth a go.


----------



## Nokie

Take it to a pro for advice if possible. Good Watchmakers are also great micro-engineers and maybe it can be tweaked?

Good luck.


----------



## Maddog1970

RMC TI and DLC + Montbell owner here....TI RMC is BN0110-57E....

Love the TI bracelet, although my Montbell is on rubber right now...

I think you need to change the balance of your links in the bracelet......eg I have 3 links on each side of my clasp, and it sits fine on my wrist....perhaps move one from the front of the bracelet to the back.

As regards the dial, verbiage, etc...both are great and I would not change them TBH....just my 2 cents


----------



## Tacocat

I guess partial sized links don't come with this model? With 2 partial links and some trial and error, you can get a good fit, even with no microadjustments available on the clasp. If not, that's unfortunate as most of those clasps with sliding adjustments are useful for temporary adjustments and not permanent fitting.

Perhaps you can replace the clasp with another Citizen clasp that has some micro adjustments available and a less severe hot spot on your wrist.


----------



## Simon

I have that bracelet/clasp on on my new Aqualand and it fits perfectly and smoothly - indeed, i was very impressed by the quality at the price/point
It looks to be sat wrong/uncomfortably on your wrist and as Maddog suggests, needs re-think/re-positioning by experimenting with moving the links fore and aft


----------



## Munchie

Sorry to hear about your experience.

If you take a look at my signature you will see that I have had quite a few Citizen quartz watches - I have been very lucky it seems - all except one has had the second hand hit the markers bang on. So in my experience Citizen are great at this alignment.

My ray mears

















As for the bracelet - Im not sure what to say - I was just remarking to myself this morning what a great bracelet it is at this price point. Titanium with divers extension and solid end links - mine is pretty comfortable - I certainly do not got the clasp digging into me like you do. It looks like you have it rather tight - I prefer my bracelets a bit loose - maybe adding a link would help ?


----------



## Impulse

KeepsChanging said:


> The metal bracelet on the new Ray Mears 300m Promaster BN0118-55e is the most PAINFUL, UNCOMFORTABLE thing I've ever had on my wrist. It has a sharp metal hinge that sticks up from the clasp and digs into the wrist. See pics attached.
> 
> I have tried everything to make it fit. I tried it with extension open, extension closed - I even moved the bracelet links so the clasp went way over to the side, so that the upward curve of the hinge would follow the curve of my wrist, rather than SLICING into the vein below my wrist. But nothing works.
> 
> What a complete disgrace. How can a company that has made tens of millions of watches for decades make such a basic, stupid mistake?
> 
> If you want to get a watch with a metal bracelet DO NOT GET THIS WATCH. Version without bracelet is BN0118-04E.
> 
> Other aspects:
> 
> - the watch does not wear small as some have reported. The huge numerals and wide metal casing make this watch wear big.
> 
> - the seconds hand hits the markers on chapter ring about 40% of the time on mine. I looked at another one in a shop and it was worse. Again, I am sure at this price point they can make sure it hits the markers. It is an ELECTRONIC WATCH. Raise the price by a hundred bucks if you really have to, whatever, just make it right because no one gets a watch like this and wants misalignment problems. If I want that, I'll get a cheap casio.
> 
> - The Citizen logo at the top of dial looks misaligned - it isn't but it looks that way because the number 11 is so much closer than the number 1.
> 
> - I don't need an essay on the dial telling me about the watch. Please remove the text - preferably all the text just leaving the Promaster logo. Eco-drive sounds silly. Titanium and 300m - I know, I know, I know...do I need to read it every day? Why clutter the dial?
> 
> - When sun shines on watch, you can see through the dial. I don't mind this but some may dislike it.
> 
> - legibility is awesome, accuracy is good, I don't mind the small date window which looks fine to me, lume is good, still legible after 9 hours in dark
> 
> - 300m water resistance, Saphire crystal, titanium monocoque, these are all AMAZING and obviously the selling points for this watch
> 
> Citizen please fire whoever aligned the seconds hand and whoever designed the bracelet should be shot.


Helluva rant.

Sounds like the bracelet's incorrectly adjusted (aka too tight).

Essay on the dial looks great imho.

*VintageTimepieces* is that you?


----------



## groooooove

that's too bad - i really like the bracelet on my citizen watches.


----------



## mi6_

Add a link. You are wearing it too tight. Also shuffle the links so there are less on the 6 o’clock side of the watch to balance it. I have this clasp on two Citizen watches and it’s nothing short of amazing for the price.


----------



## simon1003

The second hand sometimes not hitting the markers is because of the anti-shock mechanism, any sudden jolt will pull back the movement from the hands to prevent damage, this can mean the second hand being slightly off, doesn't affect the accuracy or time keeping. 

Basically it's a feature, not a bug or shoddy manufacturing.

I might be wrong, but I'm sure I read it in the documentation of mine.


----------



## dgaddis

simon1003 said:


> The second hand sometimes not hitting the markers is because of the anti-shock mechanism, any sudden jolt will pull back the movement from the hands to prevent damage, this can mean the second hand being slightly off, doesn't affect the accuracy or time keeping.


No, most quartz watches don't hit the markers perfectly, at least not all of them. It's a thing with all quartz watches.


----------



## HorologicOptic

mi6_ said:


> Add a link. You are wearing it too tight. Also shuffle the links so there are less on the 6 o'clock side of the watch to balance it. I have this clasp on two Citizen watches and it's nothing short of amazing for the price.


Good advice, I second (or third, or fourth...) this. I have had situations where I was blind to how misaligned my clasp was under my wrist until it became unbearable. I suggest holding the clasp up to the underside of your wrist while wearing the watch as a "should be" condition, and then imagine what you will have to do to make the watch itself (which should be flopped to one side or the other) align with the top of your wrist. It may be that you just need to add a link, but it seems like it is misaligned entirely based on OP's pictures.

Additionally, mi6_, which two watches do have this clasp on? Did they come with it originally?


----------



## KeepsChanging

It is now 6 months since I made the original post. I have worn the watch every single day since then. 

The bracelet still cuts my wrist. I have a permanent red and peeling area, shown in the pics.

This is obviously a design defect. A highly curved sharp object underneath the wrist, which is flat... 

Re comments on bracelet above, really appreciate the guidance. However, the bracelet is not misaligned since I moved the clasp all the way over to one side, where the upward curve matches the curve in my wrist. The bracelet is not too tight - when I point upwards, the watch slides down my arm about 3.5cm. 

Re everything else, the watch is amazing. I live by the beach and go surfing, diving and swimming a few times per week. And I am a court room advocate. The watch fits every occasion, whether on the sea or in the court room. Never lets me down, remains totally accurate. I can just forget about it and get on with my life - I'll probably die before the watch does. Which makes it an awesome tool watch.

If only it didn't sever my wrist...


----------



## KeepsChanging

Simon said:


> I have that bracelet/clasp on on my new Aqualand and it fits perfectly and smoothly - indeed, i was very impressed by the quality at the price/point
> It looks to be sat wrong/uncomfortably on your wrist and as Maddog suggests, needs re-think/re-positioning by experimenting with moving the links fore and aft
> 
> View attachment 14183069


That's a really, really nice watch. Hadn't seen that before. Your bracelet looks steel though, not Ti?


----------



## mi6_

TrawlingOne said:


> Additionally, mi6_, which two watches do have this clasp on? Did they come with it originally?


Well I have the BN0100-51E as well as the BN0151-09L which I ordered the bracelet for (stock model with bracelet is BN0150-61E). I also just got one of the UK Citizen Promaster Tough Watches (BN0118-55E) which also has this ratcheting clasp.


----------



## mi6_

KeepsChanging,

Sorry to see your problem with the clasp. There must be a rough spot on it somewhere. None of my 3 watches with the clasp have ever done that to me. Have you considered sending it in to the Citizen Service Centre with some photos of your wrist? Maybe they can swap out the bracelet or clasp? I’m pretty sure yours has some kind of rough unfinished edge on it that could be replaced.


----------



## Davidka

KeepsChanging said:


> It is now 6 months since I made the original post. I have worn the watch every single day since then.
> 
> The bracelet still cuts my wrist. I have a permanent red and peeling area, shown in the pics.
> 
> This is obviously a design defect. A highly curved sharp object underneath the wrist, which is flat...
> 
> Re comments on bracelet above, really appreciate the guidance. However, the bracelet is not misaligned since I moved the clasp all the way over to one side, where the upward curve matches the curve in my wrist. The bracelet is not too tight - when I point upwards, the watch slides down my arm about 3.5cm.
> 
> Re everything else, the watch is amazing. I live by the beach and go surfing, diving and swimming a few times per week. And I am a court room advocate. The watch fits every occasion, whether on the sea or in the court room. Never lets me down, remains totally accurate. I can just forget about it and get on with my life - I'll probably die before the watch does. Which makes it an awesome tool watch.
> 
> If only it didn't sever my wrist...


I'd try moving the clasp to the left by moving one link from the left to the right (where it hurts).
f this does not help and you still love the watch - maybe consider sanding off this part a little?


----------



## Buellrider

Yes, as everyone else has said...you should try removing a link from the 6 and moving to the 12 side. It will move the clasp left (if your wearing on your left) so that it won’t dig into your wrist.


----------



## adg31

Happy to say no problems with mine - but I do tend to wear my watches slightly loose. As others have said try asking your watchmaker to have a look at the clasp in case there is a problem specific to your watch which they can fix for you.
I agree that it's a great watch - the only thing I would change is the tiny date window. In fact I've got another one on a Zulu strap which is fantastic for working in the garden etc as the Duratect case just seems to shrug off everything.
Good luck in getting your issue with the clasp fixed - if you can't try switching it over to a Zulu strap.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

Yeh, clearly something not right - I see that now - I think as above the suggestions of filing down the rough edge or moving the clasp further may help
sorry this has robbed you of a little of the enjoyment of the piece


----------



## dgaddis

Buellrider said:


> Yes, as everyone else has said...you should try removing a link from the 6 and moving to the 12 side. It will move the clasp left (if your wearing on your left) so that it won't dig into your wrist.


THIS!! It'll take 2mins to move the link and see if it feels better.

Wearing a watch, every day, that hurts your wrist, is a special kinda crazy. Especially when there's a possible solution that is so easy to try!

In the first pic of your (the OP) most recent post it really looks like the clasp needs to move towards your thumb, which I think would solve the problem.

It's stupid to not at least try.


----------



## Impulse

KeepsChanging said:


> It is now 6 months since I made the original post. I have worn the watch every single day since then.
> 
> The bracelet still cuts my wrist. I have a permanent red and peeling area, shown in the pics.
> 
> *This is obviously a design defect*. A highly curved sharp object underneath the wrist, which is flat...
> 
> Re comments on bracelet above, really appreciate the guidance. However, the bracelet is not misaligned since I moved the clasp all the way over to one side, where the upward curve matches the curve in my wrist. The bracelet is not too tight - when I point upwards, the watch slides down my arm about 3.5cm.
> 
> Re everything else, the watch is amazing. I live by the beach and go surfing, diving and swimming a few times per week. And I am a court room advocate. The watch fits every occasion, whether on the sea or in the court room. Never lets me down, remains totally accurate. I can just forget about it and get on with my life - I'll probably die before the watch does. Which makes it an awesome tool watch.
> 
> If only it didn't sever my wrist...


Design defect? No one else has reported this issue....so maybe it's not the watch at fault?

It may be a manufacturing defect though (I'm making the distinction - NOT nitpicking - since "design defect" makes it sound as if the watch's very design is flawed. Since others have no complained, it shouldn't be a design defect).


----------



## Snaggletooth

On researching this watch and reading this thread I was sceptical that the OP had simply not adjusted & balanced his watch correctly. However, I received my BN0118-55e today and my findings chime with the OP's.

No stranger to Citizen, I have the same design of clasp on my BN0150 diver, the only obvious difference being material (SS vs Ti), and find it very comfortable and a good design. The clasp on the BN0118, however, is subtly different, not in design, but in the angle of the inner clasp and the sharpness of its corners. I have therefore struggled to achieve a comfortable fit. Wearing the bracelet slightly looser than normal with four removable links on the 6-side and five on the 12 has just about done the trick. However, I think this design is suboptimal, especially when compared with the very similar and more comfortable design of the BN0150.

BN0150








BN0118


----------



## Snaggletooth

One day into ownership and the bracelet has been retired due being unfit for purpose. The sharp corners are proving uncomfortable no matter how I wear it, i.e. snug/loose. Shame, especially when compared to the bracelet on my BN0150.


----------



## adg31

I've got the same problem with the current Rolex Oyster bracelet which I just can't get to fit my wrist comfortably. 
Fortunately the Citizen one does which saved me a fortune 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

adg31 said:


> I've got the same problem with the current Rolex Oyster bracelet which I just can't get to fit my wrist comfortably.
> Fortunately the Citizen one does which saved me a fortune
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same problem in reverse; this bracelet doesn't fit however I try, but my Explorer fits perfectly. It's not a Citizen wide problem though as my BN0150 diver also fits perfectly.

I didn't save a fortune. ;-)


----------



## dgaddis

You could try to bend it to mellow out the curve, so the ti is more like the steel. Won't be terrible easy however, and you need to think through the process carefully.

You can also round off the corners easily with a file or a dremel or belt/disc sander.


----------



## Snaggletooth

dgaddis said:


> You could try to bend it to mellow out the curve, so the ti is more like the steel. Won't be terrible easy however, and you need to think through the process carefully.
> 
> You can also round off the corners easily with a file or a dremel or belt/disc sander.


This shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## dgaddis

Snaggletooth said:


> This shouldn't be necessary.


Agreed.

But. You already have the watch, so if you like it and plan to keep it, might as well 'fix' it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

dgaddis said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But. You already have the watch, so if you like it and plan to keep it, might as well 'fix' it.


Fixed.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

bonetto 285


----------



## GaryK30

Snaggletooth said:


> On researching this watch and reading this thread I was sceptical that the OP had simply not adjusted & balanced his watch correctly. However, I received my BN0118-55e today and my findings chime with the OP's.
> 
> No stranger to Citizen, I have the same design of clasp on my BN0150 diver, the only obvious difference being material (SS vs Ti), and find it very comfortable and a good design. The clasp on the BN0118, however, is subtly different, not in design, but in the angle of the inner clasp and the sharpness of its corners. I have therefore struggled to achieve a comfortable fit. Wearing the bracelet slightly looser than normal with four removable links on the 6-side and five on the 12 has just about done the trick. However, I think this design is suboptimal, especially when compared with the very similar and more comfortable design of the BN0150.
> 
> BN0150
> View attachment 14667669
> 
> 
> BN0118
> View attachment 14667673


Unless I'm misinterpreting what you're saying, it seems like moving the clasp in the opposite direction -- to the left in your photo -- would move the pointy inner edge of the clasp (on the left side) farther away from the flat part of the inner wrist.

I have an Attesa AT8040-57E coming soon. I hope it doesn't have a similar problem.


----------



## Snaggletooth

GaryK30 said:


> Unless I'm misinterpreting what you're saying, it seems like moving the clasp in the opposite direction -- to the left in your photo -- would move the pointy inner edge of the clasp (on the left side) farther away from the flat part of the inner wrist.
> 
> I have an Attesa AT8040-57E coming soon. I hope it doesn't have a similar problem.


I think it is the angle of the inner clasp; it sticks 'up' at a sharper angle than on the BN0150. This means it doesn't sit as flush as it should. Combine this with the sharp corners and you've got an uncomfortable clasp no matter what you try. Maybe it fits other's wrists better.

I now think the watch looks much better on strap and with hindsight this is the version I would have bought; would have saved myself > £40 in the process too...


----------



## adg31

Snaggletooth said:


> I think it is the angle of the inner clasp; it sticks 'up' at a sharper angle than on the BN0150. This means it doesn't sit as flush as it should. Combine this with the sharp corners and you've got an uncomfortable clasp no matter what you try. Maybe it fits other's wrists better.
> 
> I now think the watch looks much better on strap and with hindsight this is the version I would have bought; would have saved myself > £40 in the process too...


You could always flip the bracelet on eBay, from memory the last one I saw went for around £100.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

adg31 said:


> You could always flip the bracelet on eBay, from memory the last one I saw went for around £100.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I think I'll do that.


----------



## narcosynthesis

Sadly everyone is built differently, so some straps will fit better than others - the strap you find hugely uncomfortable may be the perfect fit for the next owner, or vice versa.

Having said that, a couple of thoughts;

In the first image, you have the extension opened up and the inner piece digging in to your arm - I would look into adding an extra link and closing up the extension so that the inner piece sits against the rest of the strap, rather than sticking out as much.
You also have the clasp sitting awkwardly on your wrist - one side is hanging off your wrist while the other is digging in, so perhaps swapping a link from one side to the other would help to shift that over and put the uncomfortable piece further over towards the edge of your wrist. I realise you have tried moving the links and resizing it a bit, but going to slightly odder extremes may find a solution (I have one watch where the clasp is set as far as it will go to one side, which works perfectly with that bracelet).

One other thought would be to reverse the clasp. This will change the way it sits and may position the clasp in a way that works better with the curvature of your wrist and stops it from digging into your arm in the same way.

One other option - have you considered changing out the bracelet for something else entirely? I appreciate the look of the bracelet may appeal, but it may be worth having a look into the wide array of straps that are available and could transform the comfort of the watch.

As for the seconds hand, that is unfortunately one of the downsides of reasonably priced quartz watches - to get the second hand to align perfectly with every single marker requires a pretty high level of accuracy and tight tolerances, and occasionally a few do slip through the cracks. If the problem is really bad then it would have been possible to return it for a replacement when it was newly bought, but after a year you might be pushing it a bit. In my experience the vast majority of Citizens watches have great alignment, so unfortunately it just sounds like you may have gotten the bad luck with this watch.


----------



## ROBERT.Y

KeepsChanging said:


> The metal bracelet on the new Ray Mears 300m Promaster BN0118-55e is the most PAINFUL, UNCOMFORTABLE thing I've ever had on my wrist. It has a sharp metal hinge that sticks up from the clasp and digs into the wrist. See pics attached.
> 
> I have tried everything to make it fit. I tried it with extension open, extension closed - I even moved the bracelet links so the clasp went way over to the side, so that the upward curve of the hinge would follow the curve of my wrist, rather than SLICING into the vein below my wrist. But nothing works.
> 
> What a complete disgrace. How can a company that has made tens of millions of watches for decades make such a basic, stupid mistake?
> 
> If you want to get a watch with a metal bracelet DO NOT GET THIS WATCH. Version without bracelet is BN0118-04E.
> 
> Other aspects:
> 
> - the watch does not wear small as some have reported. The huge numerals and wide metal casing make this watch wear big.
> 
> - the seconds hand hits the markers on chapter ring about 40% of the time on mine. I looked at another one in a shop and it was worse. Again, I am sure at this price point they can make sure it hits the markers. It is an ELECTRONIC WATCH. Raise the price by a hundred bucks if you really have to, whatever, just make it right because no one gets a watch like this and wants misalignment problems. If I want that, I'll get a cheap casio.
> 
> - The Citizen logo at the top of dial looks misaligned - it isn't but it looks that way because the number 11 is so much closer than the number 1.
> 
> - I don't need an essay on the dial telling me about the watch. Please remove the text - preferably all the text just leaving the Promaster logo. Eco-drive sounds silly. Titanium and 300m - I know, I know, I know...do I need to read it every day? Why clutter the dial?
> 
> - When sun shines on watch, you can see through the dial. I don't mind this but some may dislike it.
> 
> - legibility is awesome, accuracy is good, I don't mind the small date window which looks fine to me, lume is good, still legible after 9 hours in dark
> 
> - 300m water resistance, Saphire crystal, titanium monocoque, these are all AMAZING and obviously the selling points for this watch
> 
> Citizen please fire whoever aligned the seconds hand and whoever designed the bracelet should be shot.


Why don't you simply put one or two links back rather than expanding slasp ? lt just look that the bracelet is short.


----------



## BalooSD

I have that same clasp on my CA0710 and love it. You should size the bracelet so it's comfortable with the diver's extension closed (add links as needed.) You can crack open the diver's extension one or two clicks later in the day if needed due to swelling, with zero discomfort. Extending it further is really only intended over a wetsuit, which also would be with zero discomfort.


----------



## no21

looking for a bracelet to go along with this awesome watch, and found this thread 😂 

i cant understand why you would buy the watch if you dont like the cluttered dial? imo, the dial is unique, similar to the mm300s with all the words.


----------



## Fishintime

I just picked this watch up. Ordered from D.C. Leak and it was to my door in the U.S. in 2 days.

I don't have the issues with the bracelet as mentioned in this thread. The clasp is long though but typicall for dive extension style clasps. I would have liked to see half links or a regular clasp with micro adjustments. My wrists are about 6.5 and I was able to adjust comfortably. Maybe a touch looser than I would like but it is comfortable. Looks good on a lot of different straps too.


----------



## ROBERT.Y

Fishintime said:


> I just picked this watch up. Ordered from D.C. Leak and it was to my door in the U.S. in 2 days.
> 
> I don't have the issues with the bracelet as mentioned in this thread. The clasp is long though but typicall for dive extension style clasps. I would have liked to see half links or a regular clasp with micro adjustments. My wrists are about 6.5 and I was able to adjust comfortably. Maybe a touch looser than I would like but it is comfortable. Looks good on a lot of different straps too.
> View attachment 15444506


Sounds like same wrist size as mine and so I assume you put same number of links. Isn't it slightly tighter than you want ? Do you use ratchet clasp to loosen a bit ?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Fishintime said:


> I just picked this watch up. Ordered from D.C. Leak and it was to my door in the U.S. in 2 days.
> 
> I don't have the issues with the bracelet as mentioned in this thread. The clasp is long though but typicall for dive extension style clasps. I would have liked to see half links or a regular clasp with micro adjustments. My wrists are about 6.5 and I was able to adjust comfortably. Maybe a touch looser than I would like but it is comfortable. Looks good on a lot of different straps too.
> View attachment 15444506


Glad you got a good fit, couldn't make mine work, not for a lack of trying. Currently enjoying it on a Zulu.


----------



## Fishintime

I didn't use the ratchet clasp to make it looser. I did try that at first but didnt like how long it make the already long clasp. I adjusted it with the best fit I could using just the links. 5 links on each side. My wrist might be a touch smaller than 6.5. The watch is light and comfortable. The band is maybe a little looser than I typically wear but it works. It really could use some half links or a standard clasp with micro adjustments for a perfect fit in my opinion.

The barton smoke gray strap I ordered for this watch looks good too though. Good thing about this watch is it works well with many straps. I don't feel the bracelet is a "disgrace" though.


----------



## 951948

If you really like the bracelet, just change the clasp for something more comfortable. It's quite easy to find genuine Citizen clasps, 18 mm. I took this route myself and I'm very satisfied with the result.


----------



## ROBERT.Y

951948 said:


> If you really like the bracelet, just change the clasp for something more comfortable. It's quite easy to find genuine Citizen clasps, 18 mm. I took this route myself and I'm very satisfied with the result.


Can you provide a bit more specific information about the clasp which is compatible to this watch ? for l cannot such the clasp anywhere.


----------



## 951948

ROBERT.Y said:


> Can you provide a bit more specific information about the clasp which is compatible to this watch ? for l cannot such the clasp anywhere.


Sure! A bit pricey, but 5% off currently and you're from Germany, so no shipping costs:








Citizen Promaster Aqualand | Faltschließe 18mm Titan BY2000-55E BY2000 | Minott Center







www.minott-center.com




If you want something even slimmer, you could try this one also:








Citizen Faltschließe | Titanium für Funkuhr CB5020-87E CB5020-87L | Minott Center







www.minott-center.com




but keep in mind that the colour probably won't match that well.
Here's how mine looks after the procedure:


----------



## Fishintime

Claps looks good. I was looking for a titanium clasp to replace this one as that would make it much better in my opinion. I couldn't find one in stock with the brief searching I had done. The matching clasp you linked above seems to be out of stock as well unfortunately.


----------



## ROBERT.Y

951948 said:


> Sure! A bit pricey, but 5% off currently and you're from Germany, so no shipping costs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Promaster Aqualand | Faltschließe 18mm Titan BY2000-55E BY2000 | Minott Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minott-center.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want something even slimmer, you could try this one also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Faltschließe | Titanium für Funkuhr CB5020-87E CB5020-87L | Minott Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minott-center.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but keep in mind that the colour probably won't match that well.
> Here's how mine looks after the procedure:
> View attachment 15451859
> 
> View attachment 15451860


Thank you so much 
Very much helpful information, but unfortunately it's out of stock at the moment, but anyway, much appreciated.


----------



## ROBERT.Y

951948 said:


> Sure! A bit pricey, but 5% off currently and you're from Germany, so no shipping costs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Promaster Aqualand | Faltschließe 18mm Titan BY2000-55E BY2000 | Minott Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minott-center.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want something even slimmer, you could try this one also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Faltschließe | Titanium für Funkuhr CB5020-87E CB5020-87L | Minott Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minott-center.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but keep in mind that the colour probably won't match that well.
> Here's how mine looks after the procedure:
> View attachment 15451859
> 
> View attachment 15451860


One more quick question. You said that the colour probably won't match well is about the slimmer one or both ??


----------



## Lu..

so my BN0118-55E arrived yesterday and right off the bat, had the same issue as the OP.

I tinkered and removed the micro adjustment assembly....but be very careful because if you open it all the springs come out.....don't ask me how I know...

Anyway, all I can say is it lowered the folding internal clasps now that the micro adjustment assembly is out of the way....

For me it is a temporary solution until I figure out a way to make a permanent mod....I like the links it came with and would like to add a butterfly deployment instead....but have to plan it out first before purchasing so I can execute it......may have to see if I can order more links from Citizen.....

See pics below....hope it helps...















.


----------



## simon1003

I bought the version with the kevlar strap, and even that is uncomfortable, so I bought an Archer khaki canvas one, and it fits like a glove.


----------



## Fishintime

I have been using a canvas Barton band on mine lately. Just wish this watch had a different clasp.


----------



## ROBERT.Y

951948 said:


> Sure! A bit pricey, but 5% off currently and you're from Germany, so no shipping costs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Promaster Aqualand | Faltschließe 18mm Titan BY2000-55E BY2000 | Minott Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minott-center.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want something even slimmer, you could try this one also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Faltschließe | Titanium für Funkuhr CB5020-87E CB5020-87L | Minott Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minott-center.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but keep in mind that the colour probably won't match that well.
> Here's how mine looks after the procedure:
> View attachment 15451859
> 
> View attachment 15451860


Finally l resolved the issue after several attempt with other options. Thx.


----------



## Lu..

Robert, looks good. Which clasp did u get and where did u get it.


----------



## ROBERT.Y

Lu.. said:


> Robert, looks good. Which clasp did u get and where did u get it.


 You can find it in the quoted message from a guy who had kindly introduced it.


----------



## SeveHands

Hi all. Recently got the bracelet for my blue dial version. Haven’t had any of the issues the OP describes. However, anyone else find it impossible to install the bracelet after resizing with the provide pins? I ended up having to use thinner ones but am concerned about how secure it is.. any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

SeveHands said:


> Hi all. Recently got the bracelet for my blue dial version. Haven't had any of the issues the OP describes. However, anyone else find it impossible to install the bracelet after resizing with the provide pins? I ended up having to use thinner ones but am concerned about how secure it is.. any thoughts would be much appreciated.


Pins = springbars? Have you tried springbar pliers?


----------



## SeveHands

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Pins = springbars? Have you tried springbar pliers?


Yeah sorry, springbars. No I don't have any but might have to buy some. Usually, I never have an issue getting solid end links back on. This is the first time it has been impossible, for me anyway. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Gilmour

SeveHands said:


> Hi all. Recently got the bracelet for my blue dial version. Haven't had any of the issues the OP describes. However, anyone else find it impossible to install the bracelet after resizing with the provide pins? I ended up having to use thinner ones but am concerned about how secure it is.. any thoughts would be much appreciated.


You put it back against the arrow?


----------



## SeveHands

Gilmour said:


> You put it back against the arrow?


Hi, thanks for that. I was actually meaning the spring bars. Ended up using thinner ones, but have ordered spring bar tweezers/pliers in order to fit the originals as it'll be more secure, I hope.


----------



## SMP300M

I'm looking for Citizen Eco Drive daily wear with 20mm lug width. In another thread, Promaster Tough Rick Mears was recommended. I'm in the US, so not familiar with Rick Mears. But that is OK. The name is not on the dial. 😄

1. Can I confirm the watch dimensions. That it has 20mm lug width. I plan to use leather straps (or get the Kevlar strap version), so the bracelet is non-issue for me. Personally, I stopped using bracelet after getting Apple Watch, when I realized how comfortable watch straps could be (or should be).

Case Diameter 40mm
Lug to Lug 46mm
Lug Width 20mm
Thickness 12mm
2. How is the Titanium and what is the weight of the watch? I'm not bother by weight of watches (within reason), as I have Omega Seamaster and Seiko Orange Monster. So I never looked into Titanium watches. Is Titanium mainly to reduce the weight? Are there other advantages or disadvantages?

3. I found the following options for this model. Just want to check what options or styling are available. Are there any more variants?

BN0118-55E (Black on Bracelet)
BN0118-04E (Black on Kevlar Strap)
BN0118-12L (Blue on Kevlar Strap)


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

JimmyK said:


> I'm looking for Citizen Eco Drive daily wear with 20mm lug width. In another thread, Promaster Tough Rick Mears was recommended. I'm in the US, so not familiar with Rick Mears. But that is OK. The name is not on the dial. 😄
> 
> 1. Can I confirm the watch dimensions. That it has 20mm lug width. I plan to use leather straps (or get the Kevlar strap version), so the bracelet is non-issue for me. Personally, I stopped using bracelet after getting Apple Watch, when I realized how comfortable watch straps could be (or should be).
> 
> Case Diameter 40mm
> Lug to Lug 46mm
> Lug Width 20mm
> Thickness 12mm
> 2. How is the Titanium and what is the weight of the watch? I'm not bother by weight of watches (within reason), as I have Omega Seamaster and Seiko Orange Monster. So I never looked into Titanium watches. Is Titanium mainly to reduce the weight? Are there other advantages or disadvantages?
> 
> 3. I found the following options for this model. Just want to check what options or styling are available. Are there any more variants?
> 
> BN0118-55E (Black on Bracelet)
> BN0118-04E (Black on Kevlar Strap)
> BN0118-12L (Blue on Kevlar Strap)


1. Correct.

2. The titanium's great. I don't have a postal scale or anything to weigh watches, but the 50 grams quoted in this Fratello article sounds right. The main advantage of titanium is the weight, of course, but it also lacks nickel for those who have allergies & is even more corrosion resistant than stainless steel. The only functional disadvantage of titanium is that raw, untreated, titanium scratches pretty easily, but the BN0118 is made of Super Titanium, which is Citizen's general term for their Duratect hardened/coated titanium products (discussed in much more detail here). In my experience, the BN0118's titanium is similar to other Promaster titanium models & is more scratch resistant than 316 or 904 stainless, but less so than Damasko's ice-hardened steel.

3. That seems to sum up the variants, though only the 12L is still listed on Citizen UK's web site. I'm sure the other models can still be found in the inventory of UK retailers, but you will have to ask/search around. If you strike out, you can always look for the BN0121 Montbell models, which are really the same watches w/a slightly different dial &, for some reason, 100m less water resistance.


----------



## SMP300M

Thx for the info. I spent some time reading, looking at photos, and YouTube videos on Promaster Tough. Specs are great: Super Titanium that is 5x harder than Stainless Steel; Sapphire crystals; size is in the sweet spot for me.

However, for me, downside is the dial design.

It doesn't have applied indices and hands do not have border, so face lacks contrast, looks flats, a bit cartoonish, and 2-dimensional. It all depends on individual preference, and I like some contrast and depth to the dial. At least chapter ring is raised/sloped/angled, so that add some depth.
Numbered hour markers are odd. The dial is quite asymmetric. [Jokingly🤔] It is like some hack design team at Citizen decided to do exactly opposite of industry standard. They tried even numbered hour markers on Mont Bell. Then not knowing if that worked or not, they decided to do exactly opposite of most other watch designs. Others use hour markers at 12,3,6,9 because that creates symmetry.
I'm not sure which is better: Mont Bell or Ray Mears. Both look odd. Need time to get used to the dial design. Mont Bell seems at least a bit more symmetric (both horizontally and vertically). Ray Mears seems like the face is tilted, particularly 1 vs 11 and 2 vs 10.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

JimmyK said:


> Thx for the info. I spent some time reading, looking at photos, and YouTube videos on Promaster Tough. Specs are great: Super Titanium that is 5x harder than Stainless Steel; Sapphire crystals; size is in the sweet spot for me.
> 
> However, for me, downside is the dial design.
> 
> It doesn't have applied indices and hands do not have border, so face lacks contrast, looks flats, a bit cartoonish, and 2-dimensional. It all depends on individual preference, and I like some contrast and depth to the dial. At least chapter ring is raised/sloped/angled, so that add some depth.
> Numbered hour markers are odd. The dial is quite asymmetric. [Jokingly🤔] It is like some hack design team at Citizen decided to do exactly opposite of industry standard. They tried even numbered hour markers on Mont Bell. Then not knowing if that worked or not, they decided to do exactly opposite of most other watch designs. Others use hour markers at 12,3,6,9 because that creates symmetry.
> I'm not sure which is better: Mont Bell or Ray Mears. Both look odd. Need time to get used to the dial design. Mont Bell seems at least a bit more symmetric (both horizontally and vertically). Ray Mears seems like the face is tilted, particularly 1 vs 11 and 2 vs 10.
> 
> View attachment 15691962


The dial layout has been consistent across the Ray Mears line (nice roundup here). The current Promaster Tough BN0211s have a plain dial, but I assume they're too big for you.


----------



## Ziptie

JimmyK said:


> Citizen decided to do exactly opposite of industry standard. They tried even numbered hour markers on Mont Bell. Then not knowing if that worked or not, they decided to do exactly opposite of most other watch designs. Others use hour markers at 12,3,6,9 because that creates symmetry.


I really appreciate designs that take some risks. Otherwise all we'd have would be an entire industry made of sub homages, and no one wants that.

Also, by not having a missing numeral the 3 position, these styles are more symmetrical than a 6-9-12 with the 3 missing due to a date window.


----------



## SMP300M

Unfortunately, BN0211 does not have 20mm lug width that I'm looking for. I want 20mm so I can exchange straps with my other watches.

Thanks for feedback on the design. This is new to me, so need some views to get used to it. I do see that Citizen has being using this design with numbers at 1 2 | 4 5 | 7 8 |10 11 on field, military, and Promaster Tough watches, for at least 10 years. BM6400, BM8180, AW1410, etc. It must be working, as they continue to make dials with this design.

I am not a volume watch collector/owner. I plan to sell my Seiko Orange Monster and then decide. This Tough watch is really attractive because I believe it will keep the watch looking new. I'm not super outdoorsy/survivalist person. Hey, there are a lot dangerous items around the house and office that can ding the watch. 🔨⏱


----------



## TheVik

Jumping in a little late on this thread, but I recently stumbled on this watch.

I'm looking for a some (perhaps minute) clarification on these variants;
1 Both the Blue and Black share the same "Super Titanium" case? The "Super" is not as apparent/highlighted on Citizen's website for the Black vs the Blue.
2 Is the Black version also considered a Ry Mears (like the Blue)?

Thanks for sharing all the information so far!


----------



## Ziptie

TheVik said:


> Jumping in a little late on this thread, but I recently stumbled on this watch.
> 
> I'm looking for a some (perhaps minute) clarification on these variants;
> 1 Both the Blue and Black share the same "Super Titanium" case? The "Super" is not as apparent/highlighted on Citizen's website for the Black vs the Blue.
> 2 Is the Black version also considered a Ry Mears (like the Blue)?
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the information so far!


My assumption is that the cases are identical. They may be marketed slightly differently, but I suspect the manufacture is the same.

Both of these, and many, many other watches are part of the broad Ray Mears/Promaster Tough family. There's a nice write up of some of the classic models below.









The Ray Mears Citizen Promaster Tough


PROMASTER Citizen introduced the Ray Mears Promaster Tough series in 1989. The Ray Mears Promaster Tough series included watches in the categories of Land, Marine, and Sky. One slogan they used to describe these was: “Citizen Promaster watches are the ultimate choice for professionals...



thespringbar.com


----------



## simon1003

One of my favourite watches, I'm not keen on the kevlar strap personally, prefer it on leather.

I saw the blue version on sale recently in the UK for £229, which is a bargain, might have to get that one too.

One piece titanium case, 40mm, 300m wr, anti-magnetic, shockproof, sapphire with AR and an extremely legible dial, excellent lume, accurate too - mine loses maybe 10 seconds a year, what's not to like..


----------



## Rile

I don't heave any problems with bracelet but just like swapping straps.

BN0118 and Luff Elastico straps.























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeveHands

Hi all. Wee thread revival in the hope someone has a bracelet for this they’d like to sell? Happy new year to you all.


----------



## wongthian2

Found this forum has lots of good insights into the Mears model. Stumbled across it and did the research.
Now I am saving to get this Commando version, found at the Japanese used store near me. NOS? Priced as a new one methinks at 59,000yen. I recently bought the promaster pmd 56 ti 200m solar, green model and was very satisfied. Had the Seiko MM300 monobloc once....and so the Mears Commando model will fill that spot, I hope.
ray mears 300m ti UK only by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy

Maybe it's just me, but the dial on this seems super small with so much case around it.


----------



## SMP300M

I bought the Ray Mears previously. Not the Royal Marine Commando version; just regular blue dial with cloth straps. I returned the watch because it wears much smaller than its physical size. Due to the large bezel and thick chapter ring. Dial itself (flat part with the indices and hands) is quite small and make the watch appear small.

Of course everyone has their preferences, so this might nor might not be an issue for you.

Here was my write-up on it:








Recommendation for Citizen Eco-Drive with 20mm Lug Width


Hi, I'm interested in a getting Citizen Eco-Drive daily wear. I have 2 watches with 20mm lug/band width. I want to stay with 20mm lug width so I can use existing leather straps and be able to interchange with my current watches. Please help provide some suggested models: 20mm Lug width...




www.watchuseek.com





With covid, it is difficult to check out watches in person. So have to rely on online info. And this watch was available in UK and not USA, so no way to check it prior to purchase.


----------



## Fishintime

I have this recently on a bonetto cinturini 300d and it's so comfortable and light. I like the smaller dial and thicker bezel. Lume is great and is a grab and go casual watch. 

I tried the bracelet recently again I won't be putting it back on. It just doesn't feel as nice with the bracelet and the clasp is too long. If I had to do over again I would have saved some money and bought the black strap version.


----------



## SeveHands

Fishintime said:


> I have this recently on a bonetto cinturini 300d and it's so comfortable and light. I like the smaller dial and thicker bezel. Lume is great and is a grab and go casual watch.
> 
> I tried the bracelet recently again I won't be putting it back on. It just doesn't feel as nice with the bracelet and the clasp is too long. If I had to do over again I would have saved some money and bought the black strap version.


Hi, do you fancy selling the bracelet?


----------



## Fishintime

SeveHands said:


> Hi, do you fancy selling the bracelet?


I like to keep the set for now.

I have a few stainless Certinas that have much nicer bracelets than this. I originally thought the extension would be nice as I have never had an extension like this. But it makes the clasp a little long for wrists under 7 inch IMO.

This thing feels like it should have just come on this rubber strap though. Especially with the 300m water resistance.


----------



## wongthian2

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the dial on this seems super small with so much case around it.


Yes, that has been noted in the past by some. Though 40mm wide, the larger numbers tend to make the dial smaller- but with my ageing eyes that is a good thing haha! My wrist is 6.5 inches and the length is 45mm thus making the case just right. I do have larger watches but am trying to pare that down!


----------



## SeveHands

wongthian2 said:


> Yes, that has been noted in the past by some. Though 40mm wide, the larger numbers tend to make the dial smaller- but with my ageing eyes that is a good thing haha! My wrist is 6.5 inches and the length is 45mm thus making the case just right. I do have larger watches but am trying to pare that down!


I have a bracelet due to arrive tomorrow and wrists the same size as yours. How many links did you need to remove? Thanks.


----------



## wongthian2

SeveHands said:


> I have a bracelet due to arrive tomorrow and wrists the same size as yours. How many links did you need to remove? Thanks.


*I had a jewelry store clerk take 1 or 2 links since I did not want to mess it up doing it myself. My bracelet pin removal tool was a cheap plastic one and bent from another bracelet attempt. I am talking about my PMD56 ti bracelet, not the Tough Mears bracelet.*


----------



## wongthian2

For anyone who wants this watch, the store in UK does ship overseas and prices for both kevlar and ti bracelet are great! Here is the address...* DC Leake Jewellers
Address*
* 23 Market Place, 
Nuneaton 
Warwickshire 
CV11 4EG
United Kingdom *


----------



## wongthian2

Update...just found and bought a used black dial on kevlar from the USA. Was going to order from Leake store in the UK but this one grabbed me....the owner disclosed the seconds hand did not hit the markers but i overlooked this small fact as the model is so hard to find!
samael seller by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

finally got my Tough watch! Like new...replaced the kevlar strap with this orange zulu I had...Simple clean design and accurate E168 mvt. Lume could have been better but I guess my eyes will adjust to its overall dial look.
wrist view orange zulu by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Leopardfan

I don't know what to say that would help you to solve the problem you are experiencing with the pointed part of the clasp digging into your wrist. I have never experienced that problem with any watch that I have ever owned. As far as the wording on Citizen watch dials, I like the wording such as, "Nighthawk", "Skyhawk", "Eco-Drive", "WR200M", etc., provided that the wording is large enough to read. Unfortunately, the wording on the dial of the Citizen Promaster AT4117-56H radio-control watch is so small that a wearer of that watch needs the eyesight of Ted Williams in order to read it! Regarding the fact that on most Citizen watches the second hand fails to point directly to the watch markers consistently with every circumnavigation of the second hand around the watch dial, it is embarrassing and inexcusable that Citizen just can't seem to manufacture their very expensive watches without that huge flaw, whereas Casio ,by contrast, many years ago made a very inexpensive $30 analog Illuminator watch on which the second hand lands with flawlessly perfect consistency on the watch markers every circumnavigation around the dial! In other words, Casio takes more pride in the quality of workmanship in their very inexpensive watches than Citizen does in the quality of workmanship in their very expensive watches which is absolutely inexcusable!


----------



## SeveHands

951948 said:


> Sure! A bit pricey, but 5% off currently and you're from Germany, so no shipping costs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Promaster Aqualand | Faltschließe 18mm Titan BY2000-55E BY2000 | Minott Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minott-center.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want something even slimmer, you could try this one also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Faltschließe | Titanium für Funkuhr CB5020-87E CB5020-87L | Minott Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minott-center.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but keep in mind that the colour probably won't match that well.
> Here's how mine looks after the procedure:
> View attachment 15451859
> 
> View attachment 15451860




Finally, this is the solution. Transformed the bracelet. Thanks a million. 10% off just now too


----------



## riff raff

I thought that I wanted a bracelet for my Protough, but on AliExpress rubber, it wears so well, I'll pass on the pricey bracelet. I've been wearing this for knock-around stuff, yard work, in the garage, on my gravel bike. It's so light. No problem with legibility. I don't really care about the lume, but in the middle of the night last night, I noticed it was completely legible (with no charge, just daylight use).


----------



## wongthian2

I put my Tough on my custom brown leather with a Seiko ti clasp from a MM300 model...
smartphone vs Tough shopping by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
seiko clasp by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## TAHAWK

My Eco-Drive Satellite Wave GPS CC3005-85E has a SS bracelet, and its very comfortable. I'd be temped to try a strap if you Citizen allows that, but with the other problems that you see, perhaps moving on is best.


----------



## kenls

Given that THIS was on sale and I already have the “Andromeda” version and like it, I thought I’d pick this one up for Summer wear for my Ray Mears.









I must have “funny” wrists, I don’t have a problem with the titanium bracelet.


----------



## kenls

Arrived this afternoon…


----------



## Xerxes300

kenls said:


> Arrived this afternoon…


i have the same one but red/white/blue... i love it!


----------



## wongthian2

installed this suede soft strap on the Mears....feels great!
boker Tough on suede strap by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Xerxes300

kenls said:


> Arrived this afternoon…
> 
> View attachment 16527559
> 
> 
> View attachment 16527558
> 
> 
> View attachment 16527560



what do you guys think? Gray Velcro, Red/White/Blue 2 piece Velcro, Zulu Black Rubber?


----------



## kenls

Xerxes300 said:


> what do you guys think? Gray Velcro, Red/White/Blue 2 piece Velcro, Zulu Black Rubber?
> 
> View attachment 16582736
> 
> View attachment 16582735
> 
> View attachment 16582737


In my order of preference, 1) Grey, 2) Black 3) Red/White/Blue


----------



## Ziptie

The Zulu black rubber looks great.


----------



## Xerxes300

i went out of my way and ordered the bracelet from Citizen and I fully and 100% completely disagree with the OP... 

i have a 7.25" wrist, the bracelet is comfortable (the whole thing weighs 103 grams), the watch wears small (maybe a bit too small), and it has completely overtaken my collection as my favorite watch. in 2nd place is my seiko solar diver and then my 51mm Lug to lug Certina DS Action Diver that clocks in at 194 grams on a bracelet and 164 on mesh.

i feel like selling everything... honestly.... or just getting it's fancy brother the brand new Rolex Explorer. I never thought i would like a watch so much.


----------



## TAHAWK

I tried adjusting a Citizen my using the micro adjustment holes in the clasp and discovered that, beyond moving one hole, moving the spring bar to the next hole made the edge of the clasp stick up and catch on things - like cuffs or even skin. So I removed a smaller link and moved the micro adjustment back to maximum length. Fits great. Fortunately, it had different-lengths of links to fiddle with, using extended paper clips to temporarily assemble the bracelet so as to test the fit before inserting the cursed pins for "permanent" assembly. (The pin and collar arrangement was invented by de Sade.)


----------



## kenls

Xerxes300 said:


> i went out of my way and ordered the bracelet from Citizen and I fully and 100% completely disagree with the OP...
> 
> i have a 7.25" wrist, the bracelet is comfortable (the whole thing weighs 103 grams), the watch wears small (maybe a bit too small), and it has completely overtaken my collection as my favorite watch. in 2nd place is my seiko solar diver and then my 51mm Lug to lug Certina DS Action Diver that clocks in at 194 grams on a bracelet and 164 on mesh.
> 
> i feel like selling everything... honestly.... or just getting it's fancy brother the brand new Rolex Explorer. I never thought i would like a watch so much.
> 
> View attachment 16712032


Looks great @Xerxes300, you’ve inspired me. 

I’ve got a spare titanium bracelet (cheers @Dxnnis), so I’ve decided I’ll put both of my Mears’ on bracelets. 

However, having measured the blue and black bars against each other, the former’s bars are slightly longer and won’t compress far enough (no matter the cursing ) to allow the fit. I assume these bars are 20mm and the black’s are 19mm. I’ve asked the question of Citizen UK and in the meantime, ordered a new sets of 20mm & 19mm bars.


----------



## Xerxes300

kenls said:


> Looks great @Xerxes300, you’ve inspired me.
> 
> I’ve got a spare titanium bracelet (cheers @Dxnnis), so I’ve decided I’ll put both of my Mears’ on bracelets.
> 
> However, having measured the blue and black bars against each other, the former’s bars are slightly longer and won’t compress far enough (no matter the cursing ) to allow the fit. I assume these bars are 20mm and the black’s are 19mm. I’ve asked the question of Citizen UK and in the meantime, ordered a new sets of 20mm & 19mm bars.
> 
> View attachment 16713935


Cursing sometimes helps... hehehe

is it possible you mixed spring bars? they should compress enough if they're 20mm, 19mm might fall out.


----------



## kenls

That’s what I initially thought. But no, no mix up. Top bar is from the Blue and bottom bar from the Black.


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> That’s what I initially thought. But no, no mix up. Top bar is from the Blue and bottom bar from the Black.
> 
> View attachment 16713984


Strange my black Mears uses 20mm springbars for sure have swapped quick release straps and springbars around no trouble (could not remember which bars came from which watches)


----------



## kenls

I’m quite OCD with spring bars and the like. Very careful that I replace/use the original bars. I used, or at least tried to use, spring bar pliers when attempting the swap. I could compress them (the larger ones) but not enough to get them past the lugs. Whereas the shorter bars could be inserted with a normal spring bar tool. 

Never mind, replacement 1.1mm tipped bars of 19mm & 20mm on the way so we’ll see how they go. Interested to hear what Citizen UK has to say.


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> ………. Interested to hear what Citizen UK has to say.


And we have a reply,

“_The spring bars you require are 20mm. Part number 509-00180 is available in stock, these are sold in packs of 5. You may purchase these directly from us at a total cost of £19.20 (this price is inclusive of vat and tracked shipping)_”

*EDIT*

I enquired as to the spring bars that are supplied with the BN0118-12L and this is the response I received.

”_The spring bar for the strap model is also 20mm, part number 509-00128, but is a slightly different thickness, the* bracelet *spring bar is 20mm x 2mm, the* strap *spring bar is 20mm x 1.8mm_”


----------



## Simon

I have been very impressed by Citizen UK customer support/parts - the staff are prompt, polite, and efficient.
Just saying


----------



## kenls

My replacement spring bars from Watchgecko arrived this morning. They also won’t fit, same issue won’t compress far enough. Nearly, but just too long too. (cue more cursing )

Had to resort to the “official” bars from CITIZEN. Should be here next week, then I’ll be good to go. 🤞


----------



## kenls

Simon said:


> I have been very impressed by Citizen UK customer support/parts - the staff are prompt, polite, and efficient.
> Just saying


I’d totally agree after this afternoon. 

Placed my springbar order via phone. A little later, I received an e-mail advising that my order had gone through but “_Unfortunately, your delivery address has been removed due to an error._” and could I confirm my delivery address. Simple enough. However, strange thing is, I didn’t leave my e-mail address when placing the order.  

Well done Citizen UK, I’m impressed.

(Relax, I checked, no scam.)


----------



## kenls

Love the bracelt(s) on these bad boys!


----------



## sky21

kenls said:


> Love the bracelt(s) on these bad boys!
> 
> View attachment 16726477
> 
> 
> View attachment 16726478


So now that you solved the bracelet/ spring bars issue which one is your favorite, black or blue?


----------



## kenls

sky21 said:


> So now that you solved the bracelet/ spring bars issue which one is your favorite, black or blue?


No favourite here. One on each wrist.


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> I’d totally agree after this afternoon.
> 
> Placed my springbar order via phone. A little later, I received an e-mail advising that my order had gone through but “_Unfortunately, your delivery address has been removed due to an error._” and could I confirm my delivery address. Simple enough. However, strange thing is, I didn’t leave my e-mail address when placing the order.
> 
> Well done Citizen UK, I’m impressed.
> 
> (Relax, I checked, no scam.)


Took them a week to send the bars out, only received yesterday. Additionally, although sent by “Tracked Delivery” no indication given as to which delivery service was being used nor was a tracking number provided.

*NOT* impressed with Citizen UK!


----------



## helderberg

Maddog1970 said:


> RMC TI and DLC + Montbell owner here....TI RMC is BN0110-57E....
> 
> Love the TI bracelet, although my Montbell is on rubber right now...
> 
> I think you need to change the balance of your links in the bracelet......eg I have 3 links on each side of my clasp, and it sits fine on my wrist....perhaps move one from the front of the bracelet to the back.
> 
> As regards the dial, verbiage, etc...both are great and I would not change them TBH....just my 2 cents
> 
> View attachment 14175217
> View attachment 14175221
> View attachment 14175225


I have a Breitling that just would not sit comfortably on my wrist. I did what Maddog1970 suggests and it helped a ton. I have all of my Breitlings now in this "uneven" link setup and it has fixed all of my issues. Not saying it is a magic cure for you but it is worth a try. Good luck.
Frank.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I don't own this watch, but when I upgraded my Promaster Tough from the strap to the OEM bracelet, the bracelet required shorter spring bars. With the strap, you can insert one end of the spring bar at an angle and then compress the other side to fit. With the bracelet, the tolerances are too tight to insert the spring bar an an angle. When I contacted Citizen USA, they sent me spring bars that were 1mm shorter, for the bracelet. I have run into this issue with two other Citizen models: the Eco-Drive Titanium Diver and the automatic Fugu.
It seems to me that this is not uncommon, when fitting the OEM bracelets to a Citizen watch.


----------



## TAHAWK

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> I don't own this watch, but when I upgraded my Promaster Tough from the strap to the OEM bracelet, the bracelet required shorter spring bars. With the strap, you can insert one end of the spring bar at an angle and then compress the other side to fit. With the bracelet, the tolerances are too tight to insert the spring bar an an angle. When I contacted Citizen USA, they sent me spring bars that were 1mm shorter, for the bracelet. I have run into this issue with two other Citizen models: the Eco-Drive Titanium Diver and the automatic Fugu.
> It seems to me that this is not uncommon, when fitting the OEM bracelets to a Citizen watch.


I use Everest Rolex spring bars 1.5mm with 1.1mm tips and 20mm size because they compress enough to use the tweezers. 

But the oem are 20mm x 2mm that compress enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matter of Time

kenls said:


> And we have a reply,
> 
> “_The spring bars you require are 20mm. Part number 509-00180 is available in stock, these are sold in packs of 5. You may purchase these directly from us at a total cost of £19.20 (this price is inclusive of vat and tracked shipping)_”
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> I enquired as to the spring bars that are supplied with the BN0118-12L and this is the response I received.
> 
> ”_The spring bar for the strap model is also 20mm, part number 509-00128, but is a slightly different thickness, the* bracelet *spring bar is 20mm x 2mm, the* strap *spring bar is 20mm x 1.8mm_”



Thanks for the info, I decided to do the same thing. I ordered the bracelet (*59-S06806*) and springbars (*509-00180*) from Sakura. Just received and installed today.


----------



## Pete26

dgaddis said:


> No, most quartz watches don't hit the markers perfectly, at least not all of them. It's a thing with all quartz watches.


This thing hits the markers fully.


----------



## TAHAWK

"The metal bracelet on the new Ray Mears 300m Promaster BN0118-55e is the most PAINFUL, UNCOMFORTABLE thing I've ever had on my wrist. It has a sharp metal hinge that sticks up from the clasp and digs into the wrist. See pics attached.

I have tried everything to make it fit. I tried it with extension open, extension closed - I even moved the bracelet links so the clasp went way over to the side, so that the upward curve of the hinge would follow the curve of my wrist, rather than SLICING into the vein below my wrist. But nothing works.

What a complete disgrace. How can a company that has made tens of millions of watches for decades make such a basic, stupid mistake?"

By inserting one of the four extra links that the seller sent with the watch, I can wear mine with the "Diver's" extention closed. Very comfortable.










THIS ONLY IF YOU TOLERATE RAMBLING REVIEWS IN A HEAVY SCOT'S ACCENT:








Citizen Promaster Titanium BN0118-55E Ray Mears Edition » Zaltek Reviews


Citizen Promaster Titanium BN0118-55E Ray Mears Edition. This military-inspired Promaster is rugged and comfortable. Styled here in Super Titanium™.




www.zaltekreviews.com


----------

